
Apple said to be talking to Foursquare for maps data - pragmatictester
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57559698-37/apple-said-to-be-talking-to-foursquare-for-maps-data/
======
baddox
I'm not very familiar with Foursquare's data. It seems comprehensive in San
Francisco, but that's certainly not a great example. Is it pretty
comprehensive, even in smaller communities?

~~~
mitchellh
I enjoy using Foursquare only for personal location tracking, I don't use any
of the social features, and I've found the data to be quite good. I travel
quite a bit (> 100,000 miles this year, 8 countries, more than 15 states,
etc.) and the 4sq data has been pretty solid everywhere, surprisingly... I've
been able to check-in pretty much everywhere I went except Palestine
(understandably!)

One note: Almost all the places I checked into with 4sq were major cities
(London, Paris, Gothenburg, Brussels, Rome, Chicago, LA, SF, Washington DC,
etc etc.)

~~~
LaGrange
Major cities in Poland probably don't really count as major, but both Warsaw
and Posen had good data. Same with Amsterdam and Haarlem in the Netherlands,
and Fribourg in Switzerland (tiny city, but, on the other hand, a university
town, canton capital and all-around awesome, so not exactly some forgotten
village).

------
smpb
In Portugal the Foursquare data is quite accurate, if not always comprehensive
outside major urban areas.

Personally, I'm a big fan of the service, and while I have no clue about their
financial status, I hope this is real and comes to fruition. It would be a
shame to see 4sq acquired by some larger competitor instead of travelling
their own path. A deal with Apple would be great for their sustainability, I'm
sure.

------
bradleyland
What about Trip Advisor? They seem like some sort of pariah in this space.
Hardly anyone talks about them, but despite their un-hipness, we've come to
rely on them as our primary source of information when traveling. We regularly
find more reviews on Trip Advisor than Yelp. I don't understand why Yelp gets
all the attention?

------
denzil_correa
Interesting - I think this is a nice move considering the rise of social media
space. The data may not be perect now but over time I expect it to be good.

------
the_mitsuhiko
I wish they would ignore their damn differences and get Google's map data back
:-/

~~~
taligent
Why ? Apple just needs to approach the same data providers Google uses and
they will be about 90% of the way there.

And they do so without having to hand over user data to Google.

~~~
BitMastro
You use this argument again and again. Now you'll reply that in Australia all
the POI are taken from Whereis, yellowpages and Tele Atlas. And once again
people have to remind you that having the same data providers is not enough:
you need to correlate data and fix inconsistencies, mostly manually.

Now go here
[https://maps.google.com/?ll=-27.605671,142.207031&spn=33...](https://maps.google.com/?ll=-27.605671,142.207031&spn=33.414362,67.631836&t=m&z=5)
and read on the lower left: Map data ©2012 GBRMPA, Google, Whereis(R), Sensis
Pty Ltd - Imagery ©2012 TerraMetrics, Map data ©2012 GBRMPA, Google,
Whereis(R), Sensis Pty Ltd, Tele Atlas -

Now click on the yellow stickman and check the area that is covered by street
view. So stop spreading misinformation.

